
Ask HN: Is AWS deprecating Windows? - antaviana
Recently, AWS introduced the new T3 instances.  In the AWS blog post T3 instances were described as even more cost-effective than T2[1]<p>For example, a t3.2xlarge Linux (VPC) instance (1-year) is a 9.5% cheaper than a t2.2xlarge instance. So far so good.<p>But for Windows, it the opposite scenario: a t3.2xlarge Windows (VPC) instance (1-year reservation) is a 19.2% more expensive than a t2.2xlarge instance (!)<p>Or from another point of view: for T2 running Windows instead of Linux means a 23% uplift while for T3 the Windows uplift is now 60%(!).<p>What is the main driver for this trend to make Linux AWS instances ever cheaper and Windows AWS instances ever more expensive?<p>a) Amazon deprecating Windows on AWS, as to making migration to Linux more compelling to AWS loyal customers.
b) Microsoft raising rates for AWS to eventually drive Windows loyal customers to Azure.
c) Both
d) Other<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;aws.amazon.com&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;aws&#x2F;new-t3-instances-burstable-cost-effective-performance&#x2F;
======
MrEfficiency
Small timer here,

I cannot afford Microsoft or afford to trust Microsoft to host my apps.

Linux support is often google-able, while Microsoft is often paid.

I only imagine Amazon is getting some friction from Microsoft Corporate.

